# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Как контролировать ребенка в Интернете

## Марта

Оградить несовершеннолетних от просмотра сцен насилия и секса в интернете помогут специальные программы 

Если ребенок много времени проводит в интернете, а у родителей нет возможности лично контролировать, какие сайты он посещает, то операционную систему можно настроить таким образом, что интернет-страницы со сценами насилия или секса просто не будут открываться. Также можно установить специальную программу, которая еще и будет ограничивать время пользования компьютером.

ОПЕРАЦИОННАЯ СИСТЕМА. «Windows» предлагает блокировать сайты по одной или нескольким темам по выбору — «Насилие», «Ненормативная лексика», «Обнажение тела», «Секс». В каждой из этих тем можно выбрать уровень ограничения, говорит Андрей Одинченко, специалист компании «Ланкей», специализирующейся на сервисе компьютеров. И если ребенок попробует зайти на сайт, который содержит лексику из выбранной категории, то интернет-страничка у него просто не откроется.

К примеру, в разделе «Насилие» можно запретить просмотр только тех страниц, где говорится об убийствах, а можно ввести более жесткий уровень ограничения. Тогда ребенку не откроются страницы со сценами драк. 

 :"http://": http://www.mr-msk.ru/story/2009/07/23/story_5216.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

как-то забыли про бесплатную к9, раньше вроде платной была.
http://www1.k9webprotection.com/abou...t-features.php

----------


## altai-online

Так как племянник (7 лет) начал активно осваивать ПК + ещё подключили интернет, я озадачился его психологической безопасностью и не только. Пока только настроил KIS и поставил жесткие фильтры в Яндекс и Гугл.
Ещё нарыл пару полезных статей, может кому пригодятся
http://www.oszone.net/6213
http://www.securitylab.ru/contest/381827.php

----------


## ScratchyClaws

хмм... интересно, а как защита от навящевой порно-рекламы эта программа спасет?
а то идешь скачать какую-нибудь невинную музычку например, а вокруг тааакие баннеры... или после скачки вдруг переадресовывает на порно-сайт...

----------


## rdog

не верю я во все эти проги ограничители . гораздо полезнее и эфективнее на примере серфа  интернета показать ребенку опасности и засады . сказать что все  такие банеры и заманухи чреваты смертью компа)) а уж дите  100% не захочет  расставаться с любимой игрушкой. потом уж как подрастет? сам все поймет ))

----------


## Марта

Скажите есть программы, спосбные обезопасить в инете от грязных баннеров и вообще от грязного-контента? Бывает что сайт по содержанию нормальный, а вот баннеры и реклама...  :Sad:

----------


## drongo

*Марта*, Есть простой и бесплатный способ отключать большинство банеров прямо в браузере, а если не отключаеться автоматом, занести те банеры которые ещё видны после фильтрования в ручном режиме одним-двумя кликами мышки.
Интерсует? Если да, FireFox ждёт  :Smiley: 
Плюс эти добавки поставить и пользоваться:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4364
также, избавит от текстовой рекламы ( так как можно заблокировать любой обьект на странице с помощью этой парочки)

----------


## valho

> как-то забыли про бесплатную к9, раньше вроде платной была.
> http://www1.k9webprotection.com/abou...t-features.php





> mr-msk.ru/story/2009/07/23/story_5216.html


k9 что то на трёх компах с русской хрюшей про не заводится админка,
mr-msk.ru/story/2009/07/23/story_5216.html
Проги которые там даны в качестве примера пользоваться не советуют, кроме cybermama.ru - просто про неё ничего не известно  :Smiley: 
Кроме каспера и зонеаларм вроде ничего боле-менее путного ещё не встречал.

----------


## valho

Вот совсем забыл про это, только не пробовал пока - www.opendns.com
зарегистрироваться и dns-адреса выставить опенднсовские, в личном кабинете выставить блокировать порно-сайты http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1_tr...layer_embedded
У кого динамический IP придётся устанавливать програмку для синхронизации аккаунта, есть для мака и винды - http://www.opendns.com/support/article/81

----------


## Шапельский Александр

К выше перечисленным мерам по ограждению ребенка от нежелательного содержания  сайтов, я бы добавил следующее:
1. детский профиль на ПК - максимальные ограничения в настройках;
2. отдельный настроенный браузер, плюс закладки только на детские и образовательные сайты.

----------


## drongo

valho, знал об этой штуке, только не пробовал  :Smiley:  Всегда интересовало, куда они потом всю инфу сливают  или  может просто свою  рекламу крутят (как вариант подставные результаты поиска показывают) ?

----------


## valho

> valho, знал об этой штуке, только не пробовал  Всегда интересовало, куда они потом всю инфу сливают  или  может просто свою  рекламу крутят (как вариант подставные результаты поиска показывают) ?


В википедии вот такое есть



> Несмотря на то, что OpenDNS является бесплатным сервисом, люди выражают недовольство тем, как сервис обрабатывает неправильные запросы. Если домен не найден, сервис перенаправляет вас на страницу поиска с рекламой и результатами поиска, предоставляемые Yahoo. DNS пользователь может отключить это на контрольной панели DNS. Такое «поведение» похоже на действия многих крупных провайдеров, которые переадресуют неправильные адреса на сервера с рекламой, разница в том, что в OpenDNS можно это отключить.
>  Также, пользователи поискового запроса в адресной строке браузера, который настроен на использование поисковой системы Google, могут быть скрыто перенаправлены на сервер принадлежащий OpenDNS без согласия пользователя. Браузеры, настроеные опустить этот параметр поиска из адрес-бара отправляются на Google, как обычно. Пользователи FireFox’a и Flox’a могут исправить эту проблему путём установки расширения. Кроме того, каждый может отключить эту функцию, войдя в свой аккаунт и выбрав опцию «OpenDNS прокси» вариант. Эта переориентация может вывести из строя некоторые не веб-приложения (такие как фильтрация спама в электронной почте), которые полагаются на получение NXDOMAIN для несуществующих доменов.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
Если у них больше никаких недоразумений нет, кроме описанных в вики, то думаю это всё мелочи, надо бы тока взглянуть что за реклама тогда там  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Хмм… Хоть один их этих способов блочит чаны?

----------


## valho

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*

Прочитал в новостя буквально накануне - gogul.tv



> Детский браузер Гогуль - это программа для ограничения доступа и фильтрации содержимого интернет-ресурсов, в целях обеспечения безопасности и контроля детского серфинга по сети. Безопасность ребенка в интернете обеспечивается за счет наличия собственного каталога детских сайтов, проверенных педагогами и психологами и насчитывающего тысячи детских сайтов. Гогуль ведет статистику посещенных сайтов для контроля родителями, а также может ограничивать время пребывания ребенка в интернете.


Смотрю уже в воте комментарии есть - 



> 12.08.2009 хороший сайт, хорошая задумка, НО!!!! в нем есть ссылки на Udaff.com fishki.net, и другую инфу порнографического характера, рекомендую родителям контролировать детей при нахождении в нем. А так Очень много действительно полезного детям. надеюсь все мои замечания это только недостатки бета-тетирования
> 13.08.2009  стыд. Перекрасили IE в кислотные цвета и назвали детским браузером. Распил бюджета завершился успешно.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Вот некоторые программы для блокировки нежелательного контента:
http://www.securitylab.ru/software/240494.php
http://www.securitylab.ru/software/240540.php
http://www.securitylab.ru/software/270756.php

----------


## valho

Меня опенднс устроил, плагин для firefox ещё нашёл Feeling Lucky Fixer 1.9
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7993 Не знаю что он там делает, но при его отключении уже всё равно не перенаправляют на сервер принадлежащий OpenDNS

----------


## valho

Для опытов настроил одной семье OpenDNS, третий день смотрю, otdelka.primorye.ru занесён как - Pornography, Nudity



> Вы находитесь на информационном сайте Отдела «К» УВД по Приморскому краю.  Данный ресурс посвящен борьбе с преступностью в сфере высоких технологий и предназначен для оперативного информирования широких масс о результатах деятельности отдела, изменениях в законодательстве и установления, на доверительной основе, обратной связи с общественностью.


Блочятся такие как народ.ру, ньюмэил.ру и прочие, благо если что, можно разблочить, правда больше 50-ти сайтов занести не дают, дальше для большего функционала нужно переходить на платную версию вроде. Лана для проверки что будет добавил ви как  Software/Technology может кто нить и согласится там, а то пустой http://domain.opendns.com/virusinfo.info

----------


## Virtual

хм давно сижу за локальный некэширующий прокси proxomitron просто достала рекламма и другой нежелательный контент. 99% рекламмы и баннеров не вижу по определению  :Wink: .
возможности блокировки и правки контента зависят только от выших знаний или заний того кто вам фильтр напишет  :Wink: .

----------


## valho

Что то реклама пошла icensor.ru посмотрел блочит всё что надо и не надо 



> Cайт заблокирован программой
> 
> Интернет Цензор
> 
> Cайт mywot.com содержит запрещенные материалы. Если Вы считаете, что сайт не содержит запрещенных материалов, Вы можете отправить


malwareurl.com



> Cайт заблокирован программой
> 
> Интернет Цензор
> 
> Cайт еще не был проверен. Если Вы считаете, что сайт не содержит запрещенных материалов, Вы можете отправить запрос на разрешение сайта


А это не блочит

Когда её удалял то выскочило то чего ещё никогда не видел у комодо

----------

